# Tommyknockers Mississauga date



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey fellow guitarists in the frozen wastelands, my band is playing at IT on Dundas in Mississauga on Friday, June 30. It sure would be nice to shake the hand of a forum mate or two.


2273 Dundas Street West, 
Mississauga, ON L5K 2L8
905-828-0415 

www.itondundas.ca

www.tmkb.com

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We've been woodshedding for a few weeks and are now heading into three weekends (four shows) back to back. 

We're adding these two very cool new covers to the show: 

The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis 
Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder 


Both are very powerful at rehearsal so we're hoping the same is true on gig night. 

Also and more significantly, our drummer is singing harmonies and singing them amazingly well. We just went from two voices to three and the impact is profound. 


Not only is he NAILING three part harmonies, but now I can sing lead with two part backing vocals. 

This is the single biggest improvement since I changed drummers last year. 

Should be a good bunch of gigs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Shameless self bump.


Gig day minus 2.

Rewired a little Line 6 Spider II to allow me to use it to drive a Heil Sound Talk Box. 

The Little Fender Frontman I was using had a meltdown at the last gig. 

I wonder how the Talk box will sound with the Spider's onboard flange or phaser....


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I probably would go, if I didnt have to go see one of the best local rock bands..


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm probably filling in on bass for another band on Friday, but I'm planning on being at the Norfolk next weekend, now that it's gone smokeless. It'll be interesting to see what the attendance level is....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> I'm probably filling in on bass for another band on Friday, but I'm planning on being at the Norfolk next weekend, now that it's gone smokeless. It'll be interesting to see what the attendance level is....



Yeah we're kind of curious about that ourselves. It will be around a month and a half between the smoking ban and our next gig in The Norfolk. I hope that's enough of an adjustment period but it may take a little longer.

The management at The Norfolk are pretty militant and resistant with regards to this new law and so they may not be terribly vigilant in enforcing it. Personally I'm not disappointed that my clothes and gear won't stink to high heaven the day after a gig, but let's hope the anti smokers who were so vocal in support of the no smoking legislation put their money where their mouths are and show up in the smoke free environs.

We'll play for who ever happens to be there, but it IS more fun when there are some folks in the seats.

Thanks Bukaroo. I hope we get more time to shoot the breeze this time.


Mike


----------

